# And the bell rings to end round XX



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

I feel like the CornerMan for a not-very-good boxer(s).

Just returned from the vet (again) with Joker, one of the garage cats. Joker had an eye that looked like it had been clawed after one of his nightly forays. Who knows?

After the checkup, the conclusion was that there was a scratch on the cornea and the usual infection. He got an Convenia injection and a prescription for Ocuflox eyedrops three times a day. Joker is confined to the "Recoup" cage for a week while I administer the eyedrops.

Life is tough for a feral at best. Joker can't seem to go more than a couple of months without needing some kind of medical attention. The worst part is trying to catch him.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I hope Joker is well and out and about again soon. He is lucky to have you to care for him.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

seems that, based on your previous posts, Joker is quite the little devil. perhaps you need to have a sit down with him and give a lengthy talking to about how to behave? 

i am impressed that you are able to give him eye drops, no chance any of my crew would allow that. heck, i am only able to give 2 of them doses of revolution and the only way i can do it to one of them is wait until he is almost asleep and sort of "sneak attack" it on him.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Joker is into week 2 treatment for his eye infection. It (the runny goop and matted eyes) are the worse in midday when the temp is about 90. After several cleanings and eye drops during the course of the day it improves and seems ok all night long and into the morning. He doesn't sneeze and he eats good. The infection was coincident with a slight scratch on his left eye (which was treated). The doc says that it's just an infection maybe or maybe not related to the scratch.
He's a feral (one of the garage cats) and two weeks in a cage is driving him (and me) nuts. Giving him eye drops three times a day is no joy either. I'm worried that when he DOES get released that he'll run away.
The doc doesn't seem concerned that it's taking this long, but I don't know. It seems that it should be gone by now to me.


----------

